
The Site Reliability Workbook: Practical Ways to Implement SRE [pdf] - aberoham
https://services.google.com/fh/files/misc/the-site-reliability-workbook-next18.pdf
======
peterwwillis
Who here would like to contribute their actual organization's practices to a
wiki just dedicated to SRE stuff?

Rather than just talk about how we're supposed to do this stuff, we can share
how we actually do it. Pick some recipes (procedures, configs, documentation,
tooling, workflows, etc), learn from previous teams, and go to town.
Contribute back the things you've done/changed/learned to the wiki.

I bought the domain sre.pizza because it was funny and easy to remember. I can
set up a wiki there this weekend...

~~~
lifeisstillgood
There is a story about a motorist stopping in the Irish countryside and asking
for directions ... "I would nae start from here if I were you" being the
reply.

companies SRE efforts range from world leading to fiscally irresponsible- and
revealing the latter to the world will be actionable - against the "whistle
blower" and yourself (publisher).

Wikileaks looks like it does to protect against that. (partially)

So you can either look like wikileaks, and have a genuine survey of current
state of play, or you can have a "this is how we did awesome SRE at the tiny
portion of the big co I was employed by" talks.

I don't have an answer if you are in the irish countryside and want to start
from somewhere else.

That would be a question worth answering

~~~
beat
If I had to make a wild guess, I'd say companies that are seriously willing to
engage in real SRE are probably also open enough to have a "How we did it"
chapter written. At least in the Fortune 500 world where I live, companies
aren't into pretending they don't suck, generally.

And the companies that are likely to be jerks about it are unlikely to be
doing interesting SRE work. I'd like stories of hard-won success (or
cautionary tales of failure), not just ranting about how much Company X sucks
and how broken they are.

~~~
peterwwillis
Exactly. Most companies are willing to advertise their wins and lessons
learned because it means they grew. If they don't have wins yet, they can use
the wiki to work on their process and eventually contribute back what works.
And I'm sure there's lots of existing companies who have gone through all of
that (several of which are in the SRE workbook)

------
pronoiac
This is a free download until August 23. It's a sequel to their 2016 book,
Site Reliability Engineering, which is free to read online at the same landing
page:
[https://landing.google.com/sre/book.html](https://landing.google.com/sre/book.html)
The previous book was more about principles than practice; this one is more
about practice. The foreword noted that while few companies are at Google's
current scale, many more are as large as Google was when they started
practicing SRE ideas.

------
luka-birsa
Huge fan of what Google is doing with SRE, we're mandating that everybody that
works on production systems reads this book. So many insights that point you
in the right direction on how online services/products are properly deployed.
Even if you can't implement everything now, go read the book.

We're a small team and we started implementing SLOs for services, we're slowly
building our SRE teams, with the purpose of "SRE embeds" in existing
engineering teams.

A must read for anybody that wants to do systems engineering / devops /
whatever sys admins are called these days. A must read for any technical lead.

------
davidw
The big question when something like this comes out of Google, FB or whatever:
is it relevant to your company? Sometimes (very often) what's appropriate for
a big company that's raking in money hand over fist and has a ton of people is
not at all appropriate for your company.

~~~
mirashii
I think a better question to ask is not if it is relevant, but what portions
of it are relevant. There are certainly many key, important lessons that have
been learned in the process of scaling their organization and processes. I'd
say it's near impossible that none of those lessons are relevant.

Copying their full process probably won't make you the next Google, but
figuring out how to take their learnings and apply them at the right time is a
great way to give yourself a leg up.

------
aberoham
Announcement from Urs:
[https://twitter.com/uhoelzle/status/1022320545528864769](https://twitter.com/uhoelzle/status/1022320545528864769)

------
ElijahLynn
Looking for reviews from SREs who have read this themselves. O'Reilly books
are top notch in my experience, I am hoping this one is right up there with
the rest that I have read.

~~~
billman
The fact that Mark Burgess wrote the forward is a good sign to me. His writing
is among the best I have encountered in 20 years of practice.

------
m00dy
Is there a epub version ?

~~~
CamperBob2
What are the advantages of epub over PDF? I've never heard of anyone asking
for a conversion in that direction before.

~~~
rahimnathwani
Reflow.

------
mkj
Apologies for looking a gift horse in the mouth, but it's a bit terrible that
most of the URLs in the book are bit.ly links. I guess you can play link
roulette...

